

A Set of 10 Amazing Firefox Ad-Ons For Bloggers & Content Sharers - techsavys
http://www.techsavys.info/2011/01/set-of-10-amazing-firefox-ad-ons-for.html
Today i am here with an amazing set of Firefox ad-ons/plugins/extensions for Bloggers and people who love sharing content. So lets start with ad-on list.<p>Pearl Trees : Its a firefox ad-on specialised for sharing content.<p><pre><code>   1. Pearl the stuff you like on the Web. A pearl is like a bookmark. It holds anything you find interesting on the Web. Click it to open it, drag and drop it to move it… or put your pearl into the trash to delete it.
   2. Organize your pearls by moving them to pearltrees. A pearltree is a curation of webpages. It works like a folder for pearls. Unlike social bookmarking, no need to tag and re-tag. You can open it, close it, browse it, move it into an other pearltree or send it anywhere to share some of your interests.</code></pre>
======
technopeak
Awesome...thanks for sharing such awesome addons i am using some of them like
the fireshot, as i am a blog owner my self i use it to capture screenshots of
new web resources for reviewing.

